# Custom made acrylic tank.....



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

Been busy making this today......


































its been made for my new pair of boiga's (thanks karl) they are too small for it atm but as soon as they are ready this will be their home for a short while







was doing it more than anything to see if i could







what do you think? im pretty impressed tbh i never expected it to be that good







might drill a hole and put some heated perches in, see how it goes








if i were to make it again i prob would have had more sides in the smokey black but once the decor/substrate is in i doubt it will make much diff.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

looks excellent ! well done


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

They look lovely, I could do with some about 5x the size for my boiga as it happens!
Finding nice arboreal vivs is a constant challenge.


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

*Custom made acrylic tank*

wow very nice where you get the acrylic etc. how much they cost to build?

:notworthy:


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

ANT said:


> looks excellent ! well done


why thanks 



PendleHog said:


> They look lovely, I could do with some about 5x the size for my boiga as it happens!
> Finding nice arboreal vivs is a constant challenge.


yea tbh i will prob make 2ft cubes when they outgrow these. these are 1ft cube each 



iangreentree said:


> wow very nice where you get the acrylic etc. how much they cost to build?
> 
> :notworthy:


erm cost about £45 but that included glue that i wouldnt have to buy again :lol: coz they gave me so much and you use so little. got the acrylic from a supplier my bf uses for his business. im tempted to make them to order but i dunno if ppl would be interested.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

excuse me if this sounds stupid but...
what is a boiga???


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd be interested in a couple, in a few months time


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> excuse me if this sounds stupid but...
> what is a boiga???


 
A snake, well, a group of snakes..arboreal..rear-fanged..


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

o cool
what do they look like?


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry should have been more specific, boiga cyanea  green cat eyed snake i think is one of the common names for them 
If anyone is interested in specific sizes i can always whip up a quote etc, im not sure how well they would ship, but could always send them flat packed with glue etc.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

o ive heard of them
thanks
just curious lol


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

no worries, think i posted this in the wrong section.... could a mod move it plse


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I would be VERY interested (probably in quite a few) if you could make bigger ones at sensible prices. I would be looking at 2ft cubes and 3x2s or 3x18"s (vertically orientated obviously).

Would you mind doing me a quote *is a pain in the bum!*
​


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

Best bet is to PM me the size you are intersted in, teh supplier is a bit slow on teh communication front but i will do my ebst. also let me know if you want it flat packed for you to glue or glued at this end, however i will not take responsibility for breakages by post.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Lady_J said:


> no worries, think i posted this in the wrong section.... could a mod move it plse


Looks like the right section to me  If you want it put elsewhere I can move it for you though.


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Looks like the right section to me  If you want it put elsewhere I can move it for you though.


sorry thought it should be in habitat, now worries tho


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd be interested in some of these but for mantids. Maybe 6"-12" square at the base and maybe 1ft-2ft high.

If you do fancy making some send me a pm.


----------

